# [WARNING! MAJOR SPOILERS] LEAKED FORCE AWAKENS CHILDREN'S BOOK!



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 13, 2015)

Just happened 5 minutes ago, check these pictures out before Disney takes them down!


WARNING THESE ARE MAJOR SPOILERS DO NOT LOOK IF YOU DON'T WANT YOUR MOVIE EXPERIENCE RUINED


Spoiler: WARNING





























































CHECK OUT THE 5TH IMAGE! IT SAYS CAPTAIN PHASMA IS SENDING OUT HER SQUADRON!







SOURCE:   *http://www.theforce.net/story/front...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer* http://www.theforce.net/story/front...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## avinashlego (Dec 13, 2015)

whoa..........siiiiiiiiick storline-why are they telling that to kids lol

where'd ya find em?
taking screenshots!


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 13, 2015)

avinashlego said:


> whoa..........siiiiiiiiick storline-why are they telling that to kids lol
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> taking screenshots!


Yeah man! Dude this just got leaked at 1:25!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

OP UPDATED! LOOK AT THE BOTTOM OF THE SPOILERS TAB!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Well the Star Wars: Force Awakens Plot Line just got leaked! it took a LOT longer than i expected!


----------



## Veho (Dec 13, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> OP UPDATED! LOOK AT THE BOTTOM OF THE SPOILERS TAB!


A character played by Gwendoline Christie is a woman? SHOCKING SPOILERS, OMGWTFBBQHEADASSPLODE


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 13, 2015)

Veho said:


> A character played by Gwendoline Christie is a woman? SHOCKING SPOILERS, OMGWTFBBQHEADASSPLODE


Yes but there was MUCH debate over Captain Phasma's Gender


----------



## Veho (Dec 13, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> Yes but there was MUCH debate over Captain Phasma's Gender


Not really.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 13, 2015)

Veho said:


> Not really.


Well that shut me up, and I Just noticed something, Where's luke?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



avinashlego said:


> whoa..........siiiiiiiiick storline-why are they telling that to kids lol
> 
> where'd ya find em?
> taking screenshots!


I found em at the source provided btw


----------



## Veho (Dec 13, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> Well that shut me up, and I Just noticed something, Where's luke?


Now _that_ caused much debate. 

A popular theory is that he went into exile, Yoda-style, after his apprentice Kylo Ren turned to the dark side. 

We know he will appear in the movie because we see him fondling R2D2 in the trailers.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 13, 2015)

Veho said:


> Now _that_ caused much debate.
> 
> A popular theory is that he went into exile, Yoda-style, after his apprentice Kylo Ren turned to the dark side.
> 
> We know he will appear in the movie because we see him fondling R2D2 in the trailers.


Yeah, but if this book go's over much of the major plotline then luke must only have like 15 minutes of screentime, I DONT UNDERSTAND! Disney's hiding something i just know it


----------



## Lord M (Dec 13, 2015)

Phasma? Kylo Ren?... ... those are not star wars names! Sucks a lot! Star Wars was true only when G. Lucas had...


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 13, 2015)

Lord M said:


> Phasma? Kylo Ren?... ... those are not star wars names! Sucks a lot! Star Wars was true only when G. Lucas had...


Yep star wars was at it's peak!


----------



## VashTS (Dec 13, 2015)

but when will the movie leak?!?!

nice find


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 13, 2015)

VashTS said:


> but when will the movie leak?!?!
> 
> nice find


Thanks man, Who says it hasn't already?  If you know what i'm saying


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Dec 13, 2015)

Looks like a corny bible kids book from back in the days. lol


Veho said:


> Not really.



Good to see they're standing against the feminists who just moan all day.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 13, 2015)

I enjoyed Star War series but I do not understand why those people are so fanatics and crazy over it. I am not fan at all. I just like the CGI technology movies and good story is important part as well, thats all.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 13, 2015)

azoreseuropa said:


> I enjoyed Star War series but I do not understand why those people are so fanatics and crazy over it. I am not fan at all. I just like the CGI technology movies and good story is important part as well, thats all.


I know, this is  just a big deal, We haven't gotten much info AT ALL and now we know most of the plot line

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I'm thinking about giving away some AMC gift cards, for Christmas so maybe one of you will end up going to see The Force Awakens on me!


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## XcalinX (Dec 13, 2015)

The movie has leaked already? WHERE???


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 13, 2015)

XcalinX said:


> The movie has leaked already? WHERE???


No one said that and even if it has, which i can neither confirm nor deny, the link could not be shared here

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Did anyone else see General Ackbar returned!?


----------



## XcalinX (Dec 13, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> Thanks man, Who says it hasn't already?  If you know what i'm saying


well you just said this which made me think it got leaked


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 13, 2015)

XcalinX said:


> well you just said this which made me think it got leaked


I can neither confirm or deny that Star Wars: The Force Awakens was leaked online


----------



## XcalinX (Dec 13, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> I can neither confirm or deny that Star Wars: The Force Awakens was leaked online


Alright. I think it hasn't yet but it will after the LA premiere on the 14th which is today in my country!


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 13, 2015)

XcalinX said:


> Alright. I think it hasn't yet but it will after the LA premiere on the 14th which is today in my country!


The 14th is tomorrow... The date of the year doesn't differ by where you live


----------



## XcalinX (Dec 13, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> The 14th is tomorrow... The date of the year doesn't differ by where you live


Whatever. That's when I think it will get leaked


----------



## blaisedinsd (Dec 18, 2015)

So this a spoiler thread can I discuss spoilers with out the spoiler tag I don't even know how to use?


----------



## EarlAB (Dec 18, 2015)

Sorry guys, Luke only got about 2 minutes of screentime. Somebody major died.
NO NEED FOR SPOILERS, IT'S OBVIOUS WHO DIES.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Dec 18, 2015)

blaisedinsd said:


> So this a spoiler thread can I discuss spoilers with out the spoiler tag I don't even know how to use?





Spoiler: Use the insert button



Kylo ren is luke skywalker


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 18, 2015)

EarlAB said:


> Sorry guys, Luke only got about 2 minutes of screentime. Somebody major died.
> NO NEED FOR SPOILERS, IT'S OBVIOUS WHO DIES.


Wait who?


Xenon Hacks said:


> Spoiler: Use the insert button
> 
> 
> 
> Kylo ren is luke skywalker


Is luke really Kylo Ren?


----------



## EarlAB (Dec 18, 2015)

Luke is not Kylo Ren. 
The person who dies is a returning character.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 18, 2015)

EarlAB said:


> Luke is not Kylo Ren.
> The person who dies is a returning character.


Yeah 



Spoiler



Han Solo


----------



## flame1234 (Dec 18, 2015)

What happened to the rule about no copyrighted material?
And what a weird thing to be leaked.
Anyway, movie looks interesting. I have to go see it now.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 19, 2015)

flame1234 said:


> What happened to the rule about no copyrighted material?
> And what a weird thing to be leaked.
> Anyway, movie looks interesting. I have to go see it now.


It's not copyright material, i didn't leak the movie over the temp.


----------



## flame1234 (Dec 19, 2015)

No, but you leaked that whole book!


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 19, 2015)

flame1234 said:


> No, but you leaked that whole book!


I did not leak it i just forwarded it from the source i providded in the OP


----------



## blaisedinsd (Dec 20, 2015)

One thing that really bothers me about the movie is the weak reasoning given to visit Maz Kanata.  Han says the falcon is too easy to track,  WTF?!?!  So they are trying to get help to get BB-8 to the resistance, but a stranger simply calls the resistance and they show up.  This so freaking stupid isn't it? The resistance can show up in a matter of hours or something but getting to them on the falcon is a problem that requires them to go to Maz?


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jan 12, 2016)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> Yeah, but if this book go's over much of the major plotline then luke must only have like 15 minutes of screentime, I DONT UNDERSTAND! Disney's hiding something i just know it





Spoiler: Lol



It's literally less than 2 minutes before the credits and he doesn't even get a line!


----------

